# Japanese Smoking Brother  Update: He and his family are OK!!!



## justpassingthru (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey All,

Does anyone remember the name of the poster in Japan who recently posted some great Q-view?

Some time ago he posted some pics of Japanese style smoker/stoves also.

I searched yesterday trying to find his posts but turned up empty.

I'm hoping he is far from the area touched by the tsunami.

I'm sorry I don't remember your name, but if your lurking please sign in and tell us you OK.

Gene


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 14, 2011)

I remember exactly who you are talking about, because of those unique smokers. I can't remember his name either. Maybe the moderators can find him.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 14, 2011)

Boy I'm good!

"circuit theory"------click here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99009/smoking-in-japan-1-year-later

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 14, 2011)

I found it too Bear

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99009/smoking-in-japan-1-year-later


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 14, 2011)

Almost a photo finish!

Now Gene---See what you can find out!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## justpassingthru (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Bear and Al, I sent him a PM, I'll let you know if he responds.

Gene


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 15, 2011)

JustPassingThru said:


> Thanks Bear and Al, I sent him a PM, I'll let you know if he responds.
> 
> Gene


Yeah, I sent him one too.

Bear


----------



## justpassingthru (Mar 16, 2011)

Circuit theory sent me a PM saying he's OK,

Hello Gene,

I am copying this message and pasting it to other PM's. I wish I had the time to write you all personally but cant at this point.

Thank you very much for the message!

I was in California at the time of the earthquake but my wife and inlaws were all in Japan. I live in Saitama, about 180km from the Nuclear reactors and about 250km from the quake epicenter.  We had a bunch of stuff thrown from shelves and off of tables but it was nothing that we couldn't clean up in a day.

I returned to Japan on Sunday and thankfully had driven my car to Narita Airport when I left Japan. So I was able to drive home and also drive my brother in law who had just come back from a business trip.  He and I are the only men from my wife's side of the family so it was pretty tough for everyone to not have us around when all of this happened.  Due to my recently developed passion for smoking I had stockpiled a pretty good amount of foods for cooking etc.  Before smoking we would usually only by food on a needed basis and otherwise eat out.  I have plenty of non perishable foods and can go atleast 2 weeks feeding 3-4 people without any problems and also have a good amount of bottled water/ canned drinks.  The current problems here are lack of Gas and Kerosene, as well as untimely and incomplete details from the Government regarding the situation. 

I have two race cars stored at a racetrack about 35km from the reactors... so maybe they wont need a paint job after this incident since they will have a nice glow to them hahaha.  My friend that owns the shop at that racetrack was able to flee just before the first reactor explosion.  His shop was hit pretty hard and the hill it sits on crumbled away from the quake.  Fortunately his most valuable cars did not fall down the hill but his tools did and his office now is sticking out over a cliff about 10 feet from the closest pavement/ ground.  If anyone has facebook you can see his pics from his facebook group : Powervehicles.com

The night of the earthquake I had told my wife to fill up one of our cars and her mothers car. This timing was very lucky since the next day everyone else started doing the same and supplies quickly ran out and people waited in long traffic lines for half a day, a day and some even more, so they could fill up. 

Yesterday I went to the supermarket and was pleased to see fresh produce, meat, and even bottled water was available.  We did not need any so we left it and got some eggs and milk.  The whole panic scenario seems to be calming down and people are returning to work even though trains into Tokyo are inconsistent at best.  There is a lot to be said about the Japanese work ethic and after this disaster I think some of it may be even looked upon as borderline crazy.  My wife works for an international copyright, trademark, and patent firm. The Japanese branch only has about 12 people working at it and the head of the Japanese branch had implied that anyone that did not come in to work would be fired (on monday).  Half the employees agreed that being fired was better than getting stuck in Tokyo away from family etc.  Today my wife went in to work and she will most likely receive a sincere apology from the manager but not from the head of their branch since this would be considered a failure on his part...  Like I said borderline cray!

My daily life usually has me driving around a lot buying and selling car parts but with the lack of Gas I am stuck at home watching news and researching.  Last night we left my wifes parents house after staying there for about 3 days and have moved back into our place. So I now have full internet access and am able to respond to you all! 

Thanks again for your concern and prayers!  I am currently asking people to pray for Miyagi and Fukushima prefectures since they were the hardest hit and still have a lot of ground to cover before recovering.

Low and slow... does this work with radiated heat??? That would be really low and slow!

Respectfully,

Tom Lightvoet

GOOD NEWS FOR SMF!!!

Gene


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the follow up Gene, glad to hear all is well with CT


----------



## ak1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Great to hear that things are at least close to somewhat normal for CT.


----------



## circuit theory (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you all for your concern as well as your prayers.  This weekend is a 3 day weekend so we are considering heading west over a couple mountain ranges just to be extra safe. 

I will update again later or next week once I get back from the west side of JP.

Tom


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 16, 2011)

Good to hear you are all ok


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 16, 2011)

Great job Gene- So glad to hear he is OK - I love hearing from all of you guys in other countries and the challenges you face to smoke. Thanks for sharing your posts with us and please be sure to let him know we are all thinking of him in this disaster


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2011)

Great News! Thanks, Gene


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2011)

JustPassingThru said:


> Circuit theory sent me a PM saying he's OK,



Thanks Gene,

I got the same PM, but didn't read it until this morning.

A real mess over there!

Bear


----------



## arnie (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Gene. Glad to see CT and his family is safe.  

As we look at the affects of the earthquake and tsunami it drives home the realization that most of our problems pale in comparison.

Our thoughts and prayers go out for all those affected in any way by this disaster.


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 17, 2011)

Arnie said:


> Thanks Gene. Glad to see CT and his family is safe.
> 
> As we look at the affects of the earthquake and tsunami it drives home the realization that most of our problems pale in comparison.
> 
> Our thoughts and prayers go out for all those affected in any way by this disaster.


Ditto!

Unfortunately it looks as though the worse is still yet to come. 

Be safe CT!


----------



## alelover (Mar 17, 2011)

Glad you and your family are OK CT.


----------



## venture (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy to hear you and yours are safe and well!  Keep us posted when you can.


----------

